# Alternate Picking - Best Guides/DVD's/Books



## projectjetfire (May 12, 2013)

So, Im out to start getting a decent alternate picking technique on the go but Im looking at guides/books/dvds to help me along the way. Im really prepared to spend a serious amount of time on it (and yes, I have a metronome ready). 

So, what Im after is suggestions for stuff people have used just on this subject? Open to all formats! 

(and yes, i did use the search facility but its all about the technique, not learning materials)


----------



## dreamermind (May 12, 2013)

John Petrucci - Rock Discipline. Paul Gilbert dvd's.


----------



## Sir Taffey (May 12, 2013)

Second those


----------



## Maniacal (May 12, 2013)

What exactly are you wanting to work on?


----------



## farren (May 12, 2013)

Watch the Petrucci and Gilbert DVDs, and don't forget to *watch yourself*. Ensure your movements are as efficient and relaxed as possible.


----------



## projectjetfire (May 12, 2013)

Essentially, I would like to get some nice quick runs on the go. Not that Im a massive DT fan, but the part in Pull Me Under before the chorus where he does the nice 16th note run is something I like the sound of. Also, Im a big fan of Gilbert so something like that would be good too. 

Alot of the stuff Ive got at home tends to focus on triplet alt picking rather than the 16th note agressive stuff. (Ive actually got the Riff Training book too which Ive just found after 4 hours of searching! lol)


----------



## Maniacal (May 12, 2013)

Do you have the second one? There is a ridiculous amount of stuff in there on picking. 

If you can already play the 3nps stuff with ease, you should probably move onto practicing those patterns with different subdivisions and using 3nps pentatonics as well as harmonic and melodic minor modes. 

Lets be honest here, the Petrucci and Gilbert instructional videos are really just covering the fundamentals of the technique.


----------



## ShiftKey (May 12, 2013)

I personally found Frank Gambale's :-
Monster licks and speed picking, 
Chopbuilders (especially this one) 
way more helpful in practising fast picking and sweeps than any of the Petrucci and Gilbert stuff


----------



## projectjetfire (May 12, 2013)

Maniacal said:


> Do you have the second one? There is a ridiculous amount of stuff in there on picking.
> 
> If you can already play the 3nps stuff with ease, you should probably move onto practicing those patterns with different subdivisions and using 3nps pentatonics as well as harmonic and melodic minor modes.
> 
> Lets be honest here, the Petrucci and Gilbert instructional videos are really just covering the fundamentals of the technique.



Ill be honest, I havent re-addressed your book for a while which is why I was looking to get back into using it. I hope to make a little video progression thing as Im dead keen to get back into using it and tracking progress. 

Also, with the PG and JP dvds, it seems to be more examples of alt picking rather than breaking the technique down into its lowest form. 

Btw, are you REALLY giving up guitar?


----------



## Maniacal (May 12, 2013)

I don't understand why the Gilbert and Petrucci material gets so much praise. You should also check out Derryl Gabels instructional material, it is far better suited for the intermediate/advanced player. 

And yes. I will finish off the book I am currently writing then that is it. I have private students that I will teach (can't escape that one), but I am no longer practicing guitar and am selling all but my most prized instruments.


----------



## projectjetfire (May 12, 2013)

Maniacal said:


> And yes. I will finish off the book I am currently writing then that is it. I have private students that I will teach (can't escape that one), but I am no longer practicing guitar and am selling all but my most prized instruments.



Wow.. thats really sad to hear, Ive been seriously impressed with everything you've done. Obviously, its something you've not taken lightly but good luck with what you decide to do


----------



## Maniacal (May 12, 2013)

I will dedicate any practice time to piano and drums. Of course, I will continue to record the Lick of the Week for the app.


----------



## projectjetfire (May 12, 2013)

Fair play  Ill check out the App too..


----------



## Santuzzo (May 12, 2013)

I suggest Troy Stetina's Speed Mechanic book. Awesome book with tons of alternate picking exercises.


----------



## Kiefer (May 12, 2013)

projectjetfire said:


> So, I'm out to start getting a decent alternate picking technique on the go but I'm looking at guides/books/dvds to help me along the way. I'm really prepared to spend a serious amount of time on it (and yes, I have a metronome ready).
> 
> So, what I'm after is suggestions for stuff people have used just on this subject? Open to all formats!


Consider attending a Guitar Circle introduction, which does use New Standard Tuning. 
The Guitar Circle Of North America - Courses

There are Guitar Circle courses in Latin America and Europe, also. The courses use acoustic guitars, preferably Ovations or comparably thin bodies, but the technique is good for electric guitar also---at least Robert Fripp can play!


Here is an ensemble of advanced Guitar Circle members:


Alternate picking is clear for one string. There are a number of approaches for extending alternate picking to additional strings, e.g. cross picking, sweep picking, economy picking. Perhaps people could recommend specific literature on these extensions of alternate picking?

--Kiefer

Cheers, 
--Kiefer


----------



## projectjetfire (May 12, 2013)

Im not sure if this is a serious post or spam?


----------



## farren (May 12, 2013)

It was quite out of nowhere but I think he was being sincere. Needless to say I wouldn't suggest experimenting with perfect fifths tuning just yet.


----------



## projectjetfire (May 12, 2013)

You reckon? Im in the UK to start with lol.. oh well..


----------



## Kiefer (May 12, 2013)

farren said:


> I wouldn't suggest experimenting with perfect fifths tuning just yet.



This thread asked for instruction in alternate picking, and I replied with the only course known to me. These courses have had 3 thousand students and have been profiled by the BBC:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skBJ4UazDaw

I trust that a sincere guitar-student can use the Frippian alternate picking (and its extension as cross picking) in his favorite tuning (e.g. standard tuning).

Can anybody suggest other workshops or courses with a focus on alternate picking?

I repeat that it would be useful to distinguish extensions of alternate picking to multiple strings when you all make suggestions.


----------



## Kiefer (May 13, 2013)

projectjetfire said:


> So, Im out to start getting a decent alternate picking technique on the go but Im looking at guides/books/dvds to help me along the way. Im really prepared to spend a serious amount of time on it (and yes, I have a metronome ready).


Ivor Mairants has an affordable book on plectrum guitar, starting with alternate picking. (His older books are very expensive.)
Perfect Pick Technique for Guitar: Amazon.co.uk: Ivor Mairants: Books


----------



## Spooky_tom (May 15, 2013)

The Wizard of Shred

His alternate program has helped me more than anything. And I have tried and watched anything with and by john Petrucci and Paul Gilbert.


----------



## stuglue (May 15, 2013)

Don't forget that Gilberts Intense Rock was released in the late 80s and Petruccis rock discipline was the mid 90s. All pre internet. 
Here's my advice, make sure the pick isn't parallel to the string, it creates more resistance and because of this you can sometimes get the pick stuck between the strings. A loose grip on the pick will let it move slightly so you don't have resistance.


----------



## Maniacal (May 15, 2013)

I would say do keep your pick parallel to the string. It gives you a cleaner sound and allows you to do smaller picking movements. Each to their own. Whatever gets the job done.


----------



## farren (May 15, 2013)

Maniacal said:


> I would say do keep your pick parallel to the string. It gives you a cleaner sound and allows you to do smaller picking movements. Each to their own. Whatever gets the job done.



I would say vary angle of attack based on desired timbre and speed. I pick flat unless I want that aggressive, percussive attack or require high speed picking. I sweep flat for fluidity. My angle varies between 0-30 degrees.


----------



## Kiefer (May 16, 2013)

Maniacal said:


> I would say do keep your pick parallel to the string. It gives you a cleaner sound and allows you to do smaller picking movements.


Your recommendations are consistent with Mairants's and Fripp's.

For alternate picking, the pick should be parallel to the string, for clarity of tone and uniformity of sound (versus flagellating or ad-hoc up-and-down strokes).

The hand should swing freely from the elbow without resting anywhere. (Mairants discusses the advantages of this technique, which was also used by e.g., Chuck Wayne.)

Mairants and Fripp agree that the pick should be held between the thumb and the side of the index finger. 
Fripp specifies further that the other fingers support the pointing finger and should be relaxed. The pick should not be held by the knuckles; rather, the pick is held between the side of the last segment of the index finger and the flesh of the last segment of the thumb.

This discussion of Fripp's technique has links to interviews and other resources, and it also mentions other authors of alternate picking texts:
Robert Fripp's technique and Guitar Craft - The Gear Page


----------



## Spooky_tom (May 17, 2013)

Kiefer said:


> Your recommendations are consistent with Mairants's and Fripp's.
> 
> For alternate picking, the pick should be parallel to the string, for clarity of tone and uniformity of sound (versus flagellating or ad-hoc up-and-down strokes).
> 
> ...


 
I don´t think it is that simple. Paul Gilbert, John Petrucci and many others tilt the pick forward so it can slide easy from one string to the next. Shawn Lane did the complete opposite. And Steve Morse holds the pick with 3 fingers. All amazing alternate pickers. 
It all comes down to preference.


----------



## amarchand (May 17, 2013)

There are hundreds of excellent resources for guitar technique, on DVD, PDF and also for free on YouTube. Paul Gilbert and Michael Romeo are two of the most helpful. Michael Romeo - "Guitar Chapter" - YouTube

Almost anybody can achieve clean, fast picking technique, but no information you come across will help more than pure practice. A good starting place is to play up and down all seven modes from the same fret, three notes per string, with a metronome. Do this for twenty minutes each day,increasing the BPM as required. Also, most people tend to ignore this, but working on purely your up-picking can be very beneficial as well! Also, don't let anybody tell you there is a correct form (wrist, arm, fingers, etc.). There isn't. It's up to you to determine what is most comfortable.


----------



## projectjetfire (May 18, 2013)

Funnily enough, I just had a Skype lesson with Jamie Humphries and he said the same thing about 3nps, 7 modes on the same string etc.


----------



## Lagtastic (May 18, 2013)

Rusty Cooley - The Art of Picking and Extreme Pentatonics. The new Fretboard Autopsy DVDs are pretty cool too.

Prepare yourself for the immense pain. I still go through The Art of Picking about once a week. Many of the 4 nps exercises still give me trouble even at medium speeds, and I started doing those exercises in 2008.

Another vote here for Rock Discipline and the Gilbert stuff. 

As far as this thread is concerned, listen to Maniacal. Dude is an absolute technical terror, check out the learning material he has on his site. He is a flatter picker, but I am a slight pick tilter like many others. Another highly skilled guy on this forum is mr_rainmaker.


----------

